# making my own ceiling extractor for fine dust plans/help needed



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I bought a couple of fantastic squirell cage fans the kind they use in the Delta typte overhead dust extractors. Please any hepl re design and what to use for a cabinet.etc but overall design or point me to where I can get plans. I obviously have a rough idea but I want to get it correct first time.If any of you have made your own as they are expensive for what they are i.e not complicated design wise anyway before I start on my own design I would like to have your thoughts brothers and sister buddies. ? Alistair


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/79461


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow that was quick buddy thanks so much exactly this kind of thing I need. Alistair


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

No problem…looks like a good build and can get plans from Shopnotes


----------



## MustacheMike (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Scottsman. Stumpy Nubs and I have both made one for our personal use and they work fantastic. We did some info on one of the shows. I just emailed Stumpy and he said he would post a link. If I can answer any qqestions it would be a our pleasure!!!


----------

